# Trouble With ipod classic 160G



## murrunginnie (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, am having trouble with my ipod, when i connect it to my computer it doesnt show up on itunes, i ran the scan, and that seams fine. on the ipod is says connected but when i go to disconect it, it says it is in use. but also, once it is plugged in it freezes itunes. so i just pulled the lead out and then "ipod" appears in devices. cant figure out what to do?? CAn any one help me please??:banghead:


----------



## GeekNat (Dec 12, 2011)

This is probably a common problem, as there is a Apple support page about it:
iPod: Appears in Windows but not in iTunes
Hope this helps,
Nat


----------

